# Sticky  UPDATE 3/8 : Lets keep this Forum friendly and constructive!



## Skippy!

Hey guys! The Message Board Nag here 

I just wanted to remind you guys the difference between *critique* and flat out *negativity*.

If someone posts a picture of their horse and wants the conformation critiqued.. post with tact. For instance, if the horse has many things wrong with it here is an example of what is polite, and what is rude:

*Don't Say:* "Your horse is ugly" "He is SO crooked!"
*Do Say:* "The front right fetlock does not match up with the angle in the shoulder"

When it comes to someone posting a picture of themselves riding, and asks for constructive criticism... here is what to say, and what not to say:

*Don't Say:* "You look AWFUL"
*Do Say*: "Try riding with your heel down and your elbows at your side, this way you have a better center of balance and your body lines up properly"

When it comes to riding, don't just critique, offer constructive criticism. Rather than just saying "Put your heels down" let them know a _why_ they should ride with their heels down.. if that makes sense.

If someone posts a picture of themselves riding in the Horse Pictures forum, assume that they do NOT want critique on their riding style or their horse.. only critique pictures in this forum, unless otherwise specified in other forums. Example: If someone posts in the Horse Picture forum and says "Critique Welcome" then feel free to critique.

If at any time you feel another member is being rude to you, or making uncalled for or immature remarks about you or your horse, please contact a Moderator with the thread in question and we will investigate the situation

Remember! We are all adults! Be nice!! =)

((Edited on 03-08-07))

Remember that critique is not JUST pulling out the negativity from a particular picture or video. If someone posts a picture, try to point out things they are doing right, as well as the things they are doing wrong. If we only nit pick the people that post in this forum, sooner or later people will just stop posting in this forum altogether because they do not want to be publically humiliated for one small fault. *Please try to include at least one positive thing about someone's picture when you are critiquing them.* Not something silly like "Your horse is bay and i like that color" something constructive, like "Though your leg is somewhat sloppy, i really like how you are holding the horse in that frame, he is set correctly." If there is a post where you feel the need to be snarky or catty, please just exit the topic for a while. This is a *constructive criticism* forum.. not a "Hey, lets rip this person a new one" forum. Constructive means we _want_ the person to grow and improve to be a better rider, not scare them off of the forum and make them feel ashamed (or make ourselves feel better for criticising someone who didnt know any better). I hope this all makes sense. Please PM me if there is any confusion (its like, 1:00 in the AM and im pooped!)


----------



## D-izzle

*alright*

we will try to be as kind as possible..thanks for reminding!


----------



## Skippy!

Added a new point to the main post, everyone please read above and see =)


----------



## equichick

are all those horses yours??? there all so pretty im in horsey dream land!!! i have a shire horse that is enuff for me lol


----------



## Vidaloco

Thanks Skippy, I have left forums for the reasons stated. I try to be as helpful as I can with my limited knowledge in my posts. The world is a difficult enought place without being being hurt by an off remark about something we care deeply about.


----------



## tilt

talk about nag...


----------



## equineangel91

This is really good. i dont like when ppl just say things and dont actually say why or how to help or things like that you know =P

THANKS


----------



## morganshow11

that is a good rule! if i ask someone to critique my new horse, some of the critiquers were shortly rude.


----------



## NewHeart

The problem that I am finding on this board is that is you can critique, and give advice in a positive manner, however some people still find it negative. I think that if you are going to put yourself/horse on the critique board, then you better be able to take constructive criticism. I have seen a number of times on here where individuals have been critiqued, got feedback that they did not like and became defensive. If you don't like what people have to say, then you should not put yourself out there. Remember, you are the ones that are asking opinions of others, if you don't like it then don't ask.

Also, if you unsure about what you are critiquing on, then don't comment. Yes, it is great that you think this horse is "pretty", but if thats all you have to say, go find somewhere else to comment. People come on here to see what others think of their riding abilities, or their horses conformation, not if you find it pretty or not. Sorry if I am being blunt, but it's the truth.


----------



## Skippy!

NewHeart,

Thats the thing, some people post for Critique thinking "What good things are other people going to say about my horse? That his mane looks so cute the way i braided it? That his coat is SOOO shiny?" I think some people post their best pictures of them and their horse looking the best they ever have and expect no one to find anything wrong with it.. then they get upset when someone does notice something. Others just post their horses more to brag about them, then quickly realise that this forum may or may not result in people bragging on their horse =)

Sometimes too you have to look at the riding age/age of the poster. If the Author is 11 years old, or 45 years old and been taking lessons for a year... don't post mind blowing critique... especially if they are taking lessons (they are already getting that critique! =) ) If i can tell it is a young poster, or someone without much experience, i wont bring up the details, only things that will immediately help them succeed, or prevent them from inadvertantly harming their mount (stuff like keeping elbows in, being gentle on the bit, heels down, etc). I won't give them the railing that I give my Level 5 Dressage students, LOL!

Furthermore, that's why im a firm believer in the ol' "Compliment Sandwich". If you only have one critique, say something nice about the horse, then add your critique, then say another nice thing about the horse.. usually, people will take criticism more seriously if they see other positives.

And I cannot agree with you more on that second point. The example I will use is something along the lines of: Someone posts a picture of their 6 month old Walking Horse baby, and someone who is familiar with non-gaited horses says "OMG the pasterns are WAY too long!!" an experienced horse person will know that Walking Horses are born with freakishly long pasterns (from time to time) that will tighten up as they age. 

It is very wise to not comment or critique something unless you know exactly what your talking about, whether it be through personal experience or literature/schooling/other legitimate sources. Will you ever see me posting a critique on a mule? No. LOL because I don't know Mules enough to have a legitimate opinion on them.

I like that people don't critique you on this board UNLESS you post in the critique section. That sole fact will keep me here forever. (Now, that doesn't mean that people arent PRAYING that i post a picture of Charity in the critique section so they can tell me how parked under she is, LOL but at least people here have tact!)

Go onto Youtube and look at -any- horse video. i'd say 95% of all horse videos regardless of content (anything from someone getting bucked off to someone on the ground petting their horse) have such SNARKY and NASTY comments! I posted a picture of Jasmine doing a Western Pleasure trot, and everyone JUMPED on it and said how she was set in the "old" style of WP (yeah.. because she is 23.. she IS OLD) and how she was too fat, then when i said she was pregnant and at 6 months, they said i shouldnt be riding her and i was too heavy for her (im 140, she is 15.3 hh... no effin way!) down to comments on how they hate QH's because they are too bouncy. Horse people can be WAY too opinionated for their own good.

My goodness, im a long winded 22 year old! LOL!


----------



## NewHeart

Skippy-

Great points to make. I just get so frustrated when I keep seeing "well no critique here, but pretty horse". yes, it is wonderful that you think the horse is pretty, however quite frankly, I could care less if you think that the horse is ugliest thing in the world, thats not what people are looking for. People place their horses on the critique section to be evaluated for number of reasons, not just if it is pretty. It's fine that people want to do this, but perhaps go to the horse picture section of site. 

As far as the younger posters goes. yes, you are correct in that a "lighter" critique would be appropriate, and a complement sandwich is a wonderful thing to point out. However, not everyone is going to take that into consideration. Like you stated, horsepeople can be way too opinionated, I know that I am guilty of this myself. So I think it stands to all ages (young and old) please remember that when you place your horse on that board, you may not like all the feedback that you receive. However, you are the one putting yourself out there. If it really bothers you, then skip reading over what you don't like and move on.


----------



## Skippy!

NewHeart,

I can see how that gets annoying x_x! Its hard for me to view the other side of the scale, but you just pointed it out and it all makes sense to me now, lol! I see -exactly- what you mean when, say, you post a picture of yourself jumping and want critique. Instead, all you get is fluff and comments on how the horse's eye is pretty, when what you really want is for someone to help you figure out why something in the picture doesnt look right.

The more experienced horse people don't need the compliment sandwich as much as some of the younger participants, or new participants. Its just filler and fluff for the people who are genuinely looking for the constructive criticicm, not "the goods and bads"

It all makes sense to me now, lol!


----------



## Mckellar

I would like to see more critiques with something good, something to work on, then ending on something good. 

I agree with the age thing, but I have noticed riders who are more capable have harder critisim that the newer riders. Which is understandable but to be honnest, I think even if it is an aswful horse, awful rider awful everything, viewers of the post and find ONE thing nice to say. Many do, but I see many people just post the bad things then thats it.


----------

